# July Shop Update: New Hybrid Cosmos, Returning Common Cosmos, and Ruby Birthstone!



## Justin (Jul 1, 2017)

*July Shop Update
New Hybrid Cosmos, Returning Common Cosmos, and Ruby Birthstone!*





​
Hey everyone, it's time for the latest updates to the Shop for July:


*Added:*

Pink Hybrid Cosmos - 299 Bells, through August 31st
Red Cosmos - 39 Bells, through August 31st
White Cosmos - 39 Bells, through August 31st
Yellow Cosmos - 39 Bells, through August 31st
July Birthstone (Ruby) - 299 Bells, through July 31st
*Removed:
*

Lobo*
Mint*
Leif*
June Birthstone (Pearl)






It's a historic event today for TBT's Shop! After a long and hard fought campaign between Pink and Black (sorry, Orange who?), the Pink Hybrid Cosmos have returned victorious and will be the first ever hybrid flower collectible in the Shop. *You can pick up the Pink Hybrid Cosmos collectible starting today through the end of August for 299 Bells*!

As previously announced, the hybrid flowers will all be available with unlimited quantity -- no refreshing for restocks. We want the flowers to continue to be an accessible series for everyone, regardless of common or hybrid.




​
Not to be left out though, the previously released common Red, White, and Yellow Cosmos are making a comeback for the next two months as well. Purchase them for only 39 Bells each right now.










And of course, nobody can forget one of the very best birthstones in our collection with our Ruby birthstone representing July this month. It's available for 299 Bells until the end of July, as you might expect.




​
*Click here to head over to the Shop for everything in this update.* And don't forget to look out for the next hybrid flowers poll to arrive in early-mid August with the great Pansies battle! I'll see you then folks.

_*Please note that the character collectibles removed in this month's update are expected to return at some point in the future._


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 1, 2017)

Yusssssss!
Thanks so much, I'm super happy about this!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow, it's so pretty!  Thanks, staff.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 1, 2017)

NOOoooo it's not black :c
Well, it's kinda cute, so I'mma just say thanks for the new hybrid, staff! (Grr we still need a black flower though, I await a black rose in the future.)


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes, it's very pretty ... Thank you  ... I would have preferred black (and still do) but I am still happy with my pretty pink new hybrid Collectible


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 1, 2017)

It's really cute though! I can't wait for the roses c:


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 1, 2017)

I voted for the black hybrid, but the pink one is pretty nice too! Thank you staff.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jul 1, 2017)

I voted for black, but the pink hybrid is cool too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Yay more red cosmos flowers  Idk if I will be getting a pink now, it's gonna mess up my line-up real bad. Maybe for the sake of flowers though.

Yes I know you can hide but eh wasting that much when black didn't win.. nah.


----------



## Chicha (Jul 1, 2017)

The pink cosmo looks really cute! I'm glad the common flowers have returned as well.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 1, 2017)

Aww man. Why is it not black!? I told you pink is sooo overrated. Oh well, i'll take what I can get.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 1, 2017)

Now I need the pink and blue roses.


----------



## Meliara (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for the pretty pink! <3


----------



## N a t (Jul 1, 2017)

Okay, even though I wanted black, the pink ones do look fantastic


----------



## Capeet (Jul 1, 2017)

Nicee, I love the slightly different background for the pink cosmos! Looks great!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jul 1, 2017)

Can you make just one more green collectible please...
<------ line up needs it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

I can tell that pink is one of the most popular colors on this site.

I can also bet that when it's time to vote on the roses, the blue ones would win.


----------



## Seroja (Jul 1, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> Can you make just one more green collectible please...
> <------ line up needs it



I second this


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 1, 2017)

i have enough to buy two.  but should I....?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> i have enough to buy two.  but should I....?



I recommend it.  They're pretty cute!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 1, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> i have enough to buy two.  but should I....?



Coming from a user that bought 2 and doesn't regret it... yes, yes you should.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

aw
i was gonna buy two but then when i was in the cart i changed it to one, but i still ended up getting  two oops
spent twice as much as i wanted to ahh


----------



## milkyi (Jul 1, 2017)

the new cosmo looks really cute<3 i want one!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 1, 2017)

It looks adorable staff! It would fit perfectly with my lineup! I only wish I had enough to get one D:


----------



## Cress (Jul 1, 2017)

Orange hybrids are the true mvp ur all weird for not voting for orange


----------



## cornimer (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm glad it's available to everyone! It looks great


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2017)

God, it drained all my tbt :{


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 1, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> God, it drained all my tbt :{



hey yours is also invisible!  is it really pink?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> God, it drained all my tbt :{



how many did you get? and same p much ahha ;w; i spent like half for my friends and a quarter for myself


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> hey yours is also invisible!  is it really pink?



ye, i bought a pink one, hidden until i find a better use for it


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2017)

Inb4 value drops later on and i shouldve waited


----------



## glow (Jul 1, 2017)

can u pls get rid of that awful blue to green gradient for the other flowers and add the sky background instead


----------



## mogyay (Jul 1, 2017)

the most precious flower of all is who got it for me <3 <3

but thank u mods i love pink and i love flowers perfect combo, leif is now where he belongs


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

mogyay said:


> the most precious flower of all is who got it for me <3 <3
> 
> but thank u mods i love pink and i love flowers perfect combo, leif is now where he belongs



I also had a precious flower get me one!  They're so discouragingly expensive.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2017)

black> pink


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 2, 2017)

Meh, at least it matches my theme, might go back to my carnations because _yellow_...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 2, 2017)

Even though I was an avid black cosmo supporter, these pink cosmos look pretty darn cute. They much up really well with everyone's line up so congrats to everyone who has one already  Can't wait for the next battle of the hybrids ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 2, 2017)

best purchase I've done


----------



## Ayaya (Jul 2, 2017)

How many posts do I have to make to buy the next hybrid


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2017)

It's kinda expensive, but it's cute I guess lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> View attachment 202338
> 
> best purchase I've done



Was that intentional?  LMAO.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 2, 2017)

What the crap Jubs I thought you guys said you'd rig it


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 2, 2017)

Tom said:


> What the crap Jubs I thought you guys said you'd rig it



nobody on staff has even bothered to get their pink hybrids from the free Modz shop...

the staff = bad sports??..


----------



## Amilee (Jul 2, 2017)

pink <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 2, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> nobody on staff has even bothered to get their pink hybrids from the free Modz shop...
> 
> the staff = bad sports??..



Maybe? To be completely honest pink just doesn't jive with me.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 2, 2017)

A black rose will make up for this loss thank you! Or tulip lol.


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 2, 2017)

will each color be limited to one winning hybrid collectible?

or can Team Orange/Team Blue expect to see ongoing Pink v Black battles for the next year...?  

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, will the hybrids all be taller than the common flowers, or did somebody just accidentally drop the flower image overlay a little higher above the grass than intended (i.e., Thunder was unavailable...)???


----------



## Flare (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice to see the Pink Cosmos! (Yet I can't afford one...)
Anyways... so the other Cosmo colors aren't coming? Or will they appear sometime?


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 2, 2017)

Guys we don't have a "free mod shop".  Jake iz troll.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Guys we don't have a "free mod shop".  Jake iz troll.



I think you should give him a verbal beatdown for bullying children, tbh.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Was that intentional?  LMAO.



nah, I just went back to see if anything else got stocked/added right after purchasing because why not, and the mouse hover just put onto the pink cosmos with those stats



Tom said:


> Maybe? To be completely honest pink just doesn't jive with me.



tbh the orange/black cosmos should be halloween stuffs imo

they're like the most halloweeny of halloweeny flowers in animal crossing I feel


----------



## Heyden (Jul 3, 2017)

if black roses don't win i'll be very angery


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> will each color be limited to one winning hybrid collectible?
> 
> or can Team Orange/Team Blue expect to see ongoing Pink v Black battles for the next year...?
> 
> ...



I noticed that too...I thought the clouds were making it "appear" that way but it's legit closer to the top.


----------



## Araie (Jul 3, 2017)

RIP Black, but the pink still looks pretty nice anyways so I'm honestly fine with it lol. Thanks for letting us vote for which hybrid would be in the shop by the way; pretty cool concept!


----------



## Silversea (Jul 3, 2017)

If I have red and white cosmos together in my sidebar can there be a random chance every day to make a pink one appear??


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 3, 2017)

Silversea said:


> If I have red and white cosmos together in my sidebar can there be a random chance every day to make a pink one appear??



no, that'd be convenient


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm a recent member, but wow!


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 3, 2017)

Silversea said:


> If I have red and white cosmos together in my sidebar can there be a random chance every day to make a pink one appear??



that feature's down the road, after they release the fertilizer and watering can collectibles that you'll have to purchase first for the chance to create a hybrid...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 3, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> that feature's down the road, after they release the fertilizer and watering can collectibles that you'll have to purchase first for the chance to create a hybrid...



Yeah, and make sure your colllectables are lined up diagonally for a higher chance of breeding


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 8, 2017)

Is it the fair yet?


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 8, 2017)

I want one but spent all my money on art opps! LOL


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 9, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> I want one but spent all my money on art opps! LOL



same, totally worth it though!


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 9, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> same, totally worth it though!



Lol yep! somehow I ended up with two >~<!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

It makes me happy to see people gifting these hybrids to those who can't afford them, but I think they shouldn't be so expensive that people can't afford them.  300 TBT for a flower?  WTF?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah the price is a bit hefty if you want more than one, that I agree. Also that it's a bit oversized to the other cosmos' flowers and slightly different background made me not buy it really. And yeah not a pink fan really alone.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm glad I'm not the person who wants a full user bar with 12 of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I'm glad I'm not the person who wants a full user bar with 12 of them.



If they'd done black or orange I probably would have wanted, not that I could've afforded it anyways 

I mean no offense to the creator or collectible here, I'm just sometimes a background perfectionist... Which might sound hypocrite again because I have some other in my line-up.. but it works somehow, and that pink cosmos is a bit too big for me s:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

I really like the look of the pink Cosmos except that it's higher up than the other flowers.  I'd probably buy like 6 if they weren't so expensive.


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 9, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Is it the fair yet?



the Fair is not scheduled to be cancelled until around mid to late August...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> the Fair is not scheduled to be cancelled until around mid to late August...



it's all I want for my birthday though!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice new banner, how 'bout another restock 

talking about july that is


----------



## Justin (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah the price is a bit hefty if you want more than one, that I agree. Also that it's a bit oversized to the other cosmos' flowers and slightly different background made me not buy it really. And yeah not a pink fan really alone.





King Dorado said:


> also, will the hybrids all be taller than the common flowers, or did somebody just accidentally drop the flower image overlay a little higher above the grass than intended (i.e., Thunder was unavailable...)???



Fixed the size and background! (when your cache updates) Clouds were not intentional... SOMEONE was very tired, not thinking, and hadn't touched the flowers file for a year........


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

Wow, thanks!  I liked the clouds actually, but that's fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Justin said:


> Fixed the size and background! (when your cache updates) Clouds were not intentional... SOMEONE was very tired, not thinking, and hadn't touched the flowers file for a year........



Yo, thanks. Looks all better now.. and maybe you convinced me to buy one


----------



## VyNinjari (Jul 16, 2017)

omg awesome!


----------



## Aazia_ (Jul 25, 2017)

Cool~ C:


----------

